# Paracord Bracelet hardware



## joecat818 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have some customers asking about special bracelets for Vietnam Vets. I know what the Viet Nam Color scheme is but can anyone tell me where to get hardware to put on them? They are asking for some type of medal or other type item to put on the bracelet. Thanks.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Have you tried searching Google and eBay?


----------



## joecat818 (Feb 10, 2014)

*thanks*

Yes Ive been searching those sites but have not come across anything yet....


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Try etsy.com


----------



## joecat818 (Feb 10, 2014)

TwinSpar said:


> Try etsy.com



Etsy worked. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------

